# any electric experts know anything about 3 phase wiring?



## mike bell (Dec 24, 2012)

I know nothing about electricity other then dont pee on the electric fence and dont stick anything in a socket that dont belong.......

Ok first thing is this,

What I have is the opportunity to trade my work bonus for a Lagun manual mill that has maybe 100 hours at the most. (3 or 4 times the value of my bonus) Its been sitting in the tool cage for about 20 years and maybe gets used once a month and that might be streching it....

It has 3 phase wiring and I know I cant just hook it up to 220volt like a welder. What would it take to get 3 phase in my little work shop at my house OR.... if I cant get 3 phase wired to my box, how does a convertor set up work? 

Anybody know what I can do or should I give up on trying to get this mill?

I also picked up a big arse Baldor buffer/grinder for free but its 3 phase also)


----------



## fishtail (Dec 24, 2012)

This is what I've seen.
Usually it takes convincing the Power company that you are going to consume an appreciable quantity of electricity before they will provide 3 phase. 
I don't believe there is any type of converter for this situation.
Usually replacing the 3 phase components with single phase stuff is cost prohibitive and can easily turn into a Tar Baby.


----------



## Donal (Dec 24, 2012)

The power company may run you 3 PH, just ask and see.  You can search for "phase converter"  with your search engine.  You should find that static and dynamic converters are available commercially and you can build your own.  Quite common.


----------



## dick7.62 (Dec 24, 2012)

Donal said:


> The power company may run you 3 PH, just ask and see.  You can search for "phase converter"  with your search engine.  You should find that static and dynamic converters are available commercially and you can build your own.  Quite common.



All this is correct.  It might be very expensive(to you) for the power co. to run 3-phase power to you.  A phase converter would be the way to go.  They are usually expensive too unless you can find a used one.  They can be built but parts can also be expensive.  I built one to see if I could and it worked but I didn't use it long term.  I plan to build 2 for my own use but I have used parts which were free to me.


----------



## fishtail (Dec 24, 2012)

I've not researched this but would a 3 phase generator be possible or cost effective?


----------



## dick7.62 (Dec 24, 2012)

fishtail said:


> I've not researched this but would a 3 phase generator be possible or cost effective?



Possible but expensive.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 24, 2012)

1.No, the mill nor grinder will work with single phase power.
2. No, the power company will not put 3 ph power into your home. At least 95 percent of the time they won't, maybe more.
3. If they do put 3ph power in your home, there will be a monthly minimum charge that could be hundreds if not thousands of dollars, depending on the cost to install the lines.
4. If they did run the 3ph power to your home, and if they did not charge a war pension each month, you will have to install another meter base, mast, and main breaker box to run any 3ph equipment. You can not run the 3ph into the 1ph main panel you have now.
5. Changing out the motor on the mill might be less expensive than buying a converter. You need to know the rpm, frame size and horsepower to make sure. The motor will have to be reversible, and you will have to supply a drum switch to reverse the motor. All the controls on the machine will have to be rewired. If it has any other motors on the machine,ie power cross feed, power knee, they would have to have 1ph motors put on them.
6. If you do have multiple motors on the mill, a phase converter is about the only way to make it work. A static converter is probably the least expensive way to go, but have someone with some knowledge to wire it up. They are easy to wire backwards, and will experience permanent instant damage if wired wrong and power is applied.
7. You are post toasties on the getting a new motor for the grinder, since the motor is  the main part of the machine. You will have to get a converter for it.
8. If the horsepower is real close between the grinder and mill, you might be able to use the same converter for each, but will not be able to run both of them at the same time. It might not seem like a big deal, but if you get to using them a lot, having to cut one off each time before you start the other could be irratating.
9. It might be that you could get both pieces of equipment, and trade them to someone for single phase equipment for a few dollars difference. This might be the least expensive way to get where you want to be.
10. Good luck.


----------



## dick7.62 (Dec 24, 2012)

There are plenty of used phase converters and generators on Craigs List(Atlanta).  Type in phase converter.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 24, 2012)

dick7.62 said:


> There are plenty of used phase converters and generators on Craigs List(Atlanta).  Type in phase converter.



They have to be the correct size for the horsepower involved. You can't buy one for a 10hp and run a 7.5hp on it, or visaversa. It won't work. Rotary phase converters are a little more forgiving, but the statics are very particular about the sizing.


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 24, 2012)

I run my mill and lathe on a phase converter, one machine at a time and it works great. My mill is 3 hp. I can get you details on the brand if you want.


----------



## rebel bruiser (Dec 25, 2012)

*Phase Converter*



mike bell said:


> I know nothing about electricity other then dont pee on the electric fence and dont stick anything in a socket that dont belong.......
> 
> Ok first thing is this,
> 
> ...



Electrical > Power Supplies > Phase Converters
PHASE-A-MATIC Phase Converter, Static, 3-5 HP 
|  Write a Review  |  Read all Reviews  |  Read all Ask & Answer✓Share This ProductPhase Converter, Static, Input Voltage 208-243, Output Voltage 208-243, Input Phase AC 1, Output Phase AC 3, Input (Amps) 30, Output Amps 15.2, Output HP 3-5, Depth (In.) 2-5/8, Width (In.) 5-1/8, Height (In.) 9-1/2, HP Range 3 to 5, Knockout Size (In.) 1/2, Motor Load Rating 2/3---Grainger Supply


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Jan 2, 2013)

Get it and sell it and buy you a single phase unit !!


----------



## elwood22165 (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.phase-a-matic.com/StaticDescription.htm
This is what I have used for years. They are available at MSC.


----------

